# Going back to stock 902



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

On ics right now and wondering what the easiest way to get back to the stock 902 firmware was?


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

Also, I'm not safe strapped.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

xViper said:


> Also, I'm not safe strapped.


Did you use bootstrap?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

If he is on ics I believe he has to be bootstrapped

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I use released its awesome

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

Also, I'm not safe strapped.


bigmook said:


> I use released its awesome
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


What do I flash in bootstrap to get back to stock?


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

I would recomend moto-fastboot the system.img
If you need help, PM me.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

The only thing you can flash in bootstrap that will get you back to stock is a nandroid backup if you. Made one

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

